
Past carbon credit fraud trials at risk because expert witness had no expertise - imbiased
https://www.theguardian.com/law/2019/may/29/trial-abandoned-because-expert-witness-had-no-expertise
======
imbiased
More references:

[https://www.standard.co.uk/news/crime/carbon-credit-fraud-
tr...](https://www.standard.co.uk/news/crime/carbon-credit-fraud-trial-
collapses-as-expert-witness-found-to-be-unqualified-a4154481.html)

[https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-48444605](https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-48444605)

[https://metro.co.uk/2019/05/30/multi-million-pound-fraud-
cas...](https://metro.co.uk/2019/05/30/multi-million-pound-fraud-case-
collapses-expert-witness-not-expert-9735734/)

